
Show HN: Text handle.it and it calls to make appts for you - nceresani
https://gethandle.it/
======
aukovich
This is really interesting. I always dread making appointment calls,
especially setting up recurring doctor's appointments for my kids. I can never
find time during the day and my doctor's office is closed at night. This
service seems perfect for those of us who are busy and/or hate being put on
hold.

